# 2002 Adams 2-horse bumper pull? Is it worth it?



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hard to say without seeing pictures.

I'm sure that you'll end up putting more money into the trailer than it's worth in the end. If you have the time and money to put into it and do it right, you might enjoy turning it into your own piece of art.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Okay will get pics up as soon as I get home
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Sounds like exactly the deal that I am interested in getting. Crawl under it and check out the frame before buying.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

It does need to be checked out but a 10 year old trailer should be in pretty good condition unless it lived over on the coast or was completely abused by it's owner.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Literally the worst part about the trailer is inside on the roof at the end of the trailer (where the horses butt would be) there's rust and small holes but that's it. Outside is fairly clean. Just hope the inside is okay too being I'm driving 3 hours to get this trailer!

ETA. I think they just parked it in the woods and barely used it. They did use it to haul a horse in November though so can't be so bad I'd assume. Will upload pics soon 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

okay so here are the pics i have. some are small but i think if you download them you can zoom in but theyll be fuzzy. No pics on the inside so im only going off what the lady has told me.

so without further adue!


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Also, do you think my 15.2 appaloosa would fit fine in there?


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

looks good enough to me =) I think your horse would fit too.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks! Anyone else?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

For 600 bucks, i think its worth checking out.

If you have the money and time, id say go for it. 

I think your horse would fit very comfortably in it.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

thanks! its gonna basically needs new tires maybe patch a few rust spots. (the worst spot is on the roof in the pic) probably gut the inside. It'll be rewarding once its done. I already have some paint scheme ideas and stickers in mind once this bad boys finished.... 
that is, if i get it.:wink:


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Even if you had to redo the floor, it would be a very good buy. Adams makes a nice trailer and even in the shape it's in now would bring double the asking price in my area.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks! i actually was just flipping through some ads online and found this same exact trailer in decent usable contion for 4 grand. So this must be a steal if its only $600. Just makes me worry theres something terribly wrong with it! Either that or they would just like to get rid of it.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Well they backed out on me  they called and said they didn't want to sell it til spring now. Oh well. I found another one already redone for 850 so we will see how that goes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

just as well , if the roof was that rusted, the floor was probably total crap, It would be worth a few hundred dollars for scrap though. 
Another example of why I dont understand why anyone would consider a steel trailer. That trailer was only 10 years old and total junk. I have an aluminum trailer nearly the same age that still looks like new and that would sell for what I paid for it.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Joe4d said:


> just as well , if the roof was that rusted, the floor was probably total crap, It would be worth a few hundred dollars for scrap though.
> Another example of why I dont understand why anyone would consider a steel trailer. That trailer was only 10 years old and total junk. I have an aluminum trailer nearly the same age that still looks like new and that would sell for what I paid for it.


A totally ridiculous statement. If the trailer was kept in the woods without cover, holes in the roof could be expected but many steel trailers have fiberglass caps. Further, that statement also says that you should only buy Corvettes since steel rusts.

I went to look at an aluminum trailer last year that spent it's life in CT. It was unusable because the frame was rotted out as were the steel support work that the aluminum skin was attached to.

A trailer that has been given good care will be fine, steel or aluminum. As for that trailer, I would buy that all day long for $600 and make money on it with a little work. It is far from junk.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I dont know why steel bodied cars last for years, but horse trailer sheeting starts rusting right after you drive it off the lot. That trailer you saw in CT was steel framed, just like I said, rusted. That trailer has a lot of rust. on the upper visible sides, I guarantee the frame and floor supports, are much worse. Steel trailers rust from bottom up. You will spend some money doing alot of welding, grinding, metal replacement, paint, undercoating, new wood, and when all is said and done you will have a used steel trailer thats gonna rust. May be worth it for someone who has the time, tools, and ability to do the repairs. 
But my hobby is riding horses on the weekend, not rebuilding old junk.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

something that may be considered "old junk" to you isnt old junk to someone else..


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> just as well , if the roof was that rusted, the floor was probably total crap, It would be worth a few hundred dollars for scrap though.
> Another example of why I dont understand why anyone would consider a steel trailer. That trailer was only 10 years old and total junk. I have an aluminum trailer nearly the same age that still looks like new and that would sell for what I paid for it.


I have a 2001 steel trailer that's been outside it's entire life and still looks almost new (Logan). It has more to do with how good of a prep and paint job the trailer got and where it actually kept. If my trailer had spent 10 years over at the coast (hour drive away from here) it would have serious rust issues.

Now Im not going to argue against an all aluminum trailer but at least in this area, even old ones are still expensive. If you can't afford aluminum you have no choice but to go for steel.


----------

